
New model describes decision making as the collapse of a quantum superstate - jonbaer
http://phys.org/news/2015-08-cognitive-decision-collapse-quantum-superstate.html
======
stephengillie
> _An international group of psychological researchers..._

This is psychology news that's trying to use physics to describe decision
making. This isn't physics news.

(There's nothing wrong with psychology news, but from the topic I was
expecting something related to the Double-Slit experiment.)

------
akeck
Two earlier papers on the topic:

[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2677606/pdf/rspb...](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2677606/pdf/rspb20090121.pdf)

and

[http://www.indiana.edu/~psymodel/papers/BusWanTow06.pdf](http://www.indiana.edu/~psymodel/papers/BusWanTow06.pdf)

